# Decrease in trading power



## cedars (Nov 10, 2009)

I just deposited my Sudwala week for 2011-my power went from 125,512 for the previous year to 46,367 for this year both deposited as early as possible.  This is terrible!!


----------



## magiroux (Nov 10, 2009)

same here....

146000 (2010) to pulling 43000 (2011)

UGH - looks like the party is over....


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 10, 2009)

Maybe your deposit is early enough to see into the future where fewer deposits have been made?


----------



## Dori (Nov 11, 2009)

This is what I am hoping, that it is so far into the future (2011 and 2012) that there is no inventory yet.  I sure hope so!

Dori


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 11, 2009)

For comparison, my summer 2011 week in a high demand northern European destination currently sees ~82K weeks.


----------



## SilverSandsOwner (Nov 11, 2009)

Here are my DECREASED trading results.

I just made my space banking for my 2010 units and saw that there was a extremely large difference between last year deposits versus current deposits.

Ex. Mid Atlantic for May 2010

Last year's deposit show: 141 and 114
This year's deposits show: 24,27, and 38.


----------



## dundey (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah I'm not sure what's going on with recent deposits, I'm seeing the same discrepancy with the September 2010 week I deposited about a month ago.
The good news is that my 2009 weeks seem to be back to previous levels (before all the "site adjustments".)


----------



## Debbyd57 (Nov 14, 2009)

My 2010 week plummeted also compared to the 2009 week.  I think it will be the last year we will be using RCI.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 14, 2009)

DAE used to take Lowveld Lodge, but no longer does. Does anyone know which independents would accept?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 15, 2009)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> DAE used to take Lowveld Lodge, but no longer does. Does anyone know which independents would accept?
> Thanks,
> Liz



My guess is that this would be a resort related problem.  I would talk to the DAE SA office about this, and if that is right, then express your extreme displeasure over it with resort management.  Also mention that it is more essential than ever to have an alternative because RCI has trashed the resort's trading power.


----------

